# How often should I apply flea control?



## welnancy1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi! I have a question about flea control medications. Lucky goes to dog parks sometimes, and occasionally stays in a day care center. So I figured I should apply flea control medications on him. I used to give him Advantage every month, and recently I switched to Frontline. I am confused how often I should apply it, as on the box it says it controls flea growth for 3 months... 

Does anyone know? And I am also concerned about the general safety of these kind of medications... Is the oral one better?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The topicals can be used once a month. The fleas here have become immune to them, I give Spookie Confortis. No problems, no fleas.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

most of the dog flea drops here and in the uk are double the dose needed for small dogs ..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I only use frontline in the summer months and I apply it every 3 months. If I'm not mistaken its only good for a month on ticks but will last 3 months for fleas.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Frontline good for ticks for one month and labeled good for fleas for three months. If you bathe your dog weekly it won't last 3 months.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

How soon after applying Frontline can you bathe?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

kikiiniowa said:


> How soon after applying Frontline can you bathe?


i would bath ...then apply the frontline ..
if need be wait 24 hours .


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's best to ask your vet about dosage just to bee 100% sure but as PP's said if you bathe your fluff regularly a 3 mo dosage might not be active that long


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I just recently was told by a vet that flea protection application can be administered over a longer period of time than a month, as inidicated on the pkg. He also said it is better to apply it to a 'dirty' dog, not freshly bathed because the solution sticks better to dirty hair!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I just recently was told by a vet that flea protection application can be administered over a longer period of time than a month, as inidicated on the pkg. He also said it is better to apply it to a 'dirty' dog, not freshly bathed because the solution sticks better to dirty hair!


thanks ..you learn something new every day


----------

